# Pepper Ball firing Loudspeaker equipped Drone!



## Big Don (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'm gonna need one of these...


Loudspeakers, for taunting while, seasoning. Because, "Seasoning!" is how shooting someone with pepper balls should be referenced...
Hey, Kid, GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------

